# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  laptop

## apostolis

καλησπέρα !!!

σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω laptop-έχω περίπου αποφασίσει κατηγορία,μάρκα και τιμή!! (Hp pavilion 5150ΕΑ)

Έχετε κάποιο κατάστημα υπόψιν σας που να έχει καλές τιμές-καλύτερες απο τα μαγαζια στη Στουρνάρη????

* Ποια η γνώμη σας για το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο??

----------


## Acinonyx

Πολύ καλό. Είναι από τα Ν/Β με τις λιγότερες βλάβες. Αν όμως χαλάσει το service της καθυστερεί πολύ..

----------


## wiresounds

Μια συμβουλή. Πάρε καλύτερα IBM. Έτη φωτός καλύτερη ποιότητα κατασκευής αλλά και με κάποια τιμή. Εγώ πήρα και δεν το μετάνοιωσα.

----------


## Acinonyx

Συμφωνώ με wiresounds. Ενοείται πως IBM = αθάνατα N/B  ::

----------


## apostolis

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις ...
Αν και τελικά επέλεξα Fujitsu-Siemens ,
ελπίζω να έκανα καλή επιλογή  ::

----------


## andreas

Ειχε κανεις εμπειρια με laptop 7 κιλα? Σηκωνονται η μπα.... ?  ::

----------


## ablaz3r

Έχει ο cirrus.
Όχι δεν σηκώνονται... μία φορά πήγαμε για wardriving και το κρατάγαμε εναλλάξ γιατί πόναγαν τα χέρια μας  ::  
Αν σκοπεύεις να πάρεις το 7κίλο της Acer σε συμβουλεύω να αλλάξεις γνώμη άμεσα...

----------


## andreas

ναι αυτο το 7κιλο ελεγα
ειναι καλο για τα λεφτα του αλλα ειναι 7,1 κιλα! 

μαλλον πρεπει να βρω κατι πιο ελαφρυ οπως λες!

----------


## racer

Ααααα, laptop εχει ο cirrus? Νόμηζα οτι είχε φορητο desktop!  :: 

Ηθηκό δίδαγμα: ΜΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ 'laptop' ΑΝΩ ΤΩΝ 2-4kg.

----------


## orion

Θα συμφωνησω με το καρντασι τον wiresounds ΙΒΜ απλα αψογα.
Εγω εχω ενα HP nc6000 πληρωσα κατι παραπανω αλλα ειναι πραγματικα laptop 2.1kg μονο. Και πιστεψτε με οταν εισαι στην ταρατσα με το ενα χερι να κρατας την κεραια και το αλλο το laptop. Τοτε λες οτι εκανες καλη επιλογη. Αποψη μου οτι laptop πανω απο 3kg απλα δεν ειναι laptop.

cu

----------


## orion

Θα συμφωνησω με το καρντασι τον wiresounds ΙΒΜ απλα αψογα.
Εγω εχω ενα HP nc6000 πληρωσα κατι παραπανω αλλα ειναι πραγματικα laptop 2.1kg μονο. Και πιστεψτε με οταν εισαι στην ταρατσα με το ενα χερι να κρατας την κεραια και το αλλο το laptop. Τοτε λες οτι εκανες καλη επιλογη. Αποψη μου οτι laptop πανω απο 3kg απλα δεν ειναι laptop.

cu

----------


## JS

> ναι αυτο το 7κιλο ελεγα


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
7 κιλά !!!!
Το δικό μου που είναι 3.5 κιλάκια περίπου το θεωρώ desktop replasement. Και έχει και οθονάρα  :: 
Πάνω απο 4 κιλά είναι απαράδεκτο για scan  ::  
Εγώ ψηφίζω Dell

----------


## DiGi

Απορώ πως δεν σας την έπεσαν τα μηλαράκια ακόμα.

----------


## papashark

Kοιμούνται ακόμα.

----------


## xaotikos

Και εγώ ψηφίζω toshiba. Βέβαια και ibm, dell, μηλο κάτι προσπαθούν και αυτά  ::  

Αμα δεν παινέψεις το σπίτι σου...

----------


## wiresounds

> Θα συμφωνησω με το καρντασι τον wiresounds ΙΒΜ απλα αψογα.
> Εγω εχω ενα HP nc6000 πληρωσα κατι παραπανω αλλα ειναι πραγματικα laptop 2.1kg μονο. Και πιστεψτε με οταν εισαι στην ταρατσα με το ενα χερι να κρατας την κεραια και το αλλο το laptop. Τοτε λες οτι εκανες καλη επιλογη. Αποψη μου οτι laptop πανω απο 3kg απλα δεν ειναι laptop.
> 
> cu


Πατρίδα, το IBM T41 έχω και είναι 2.2kgr. 1,5 centrino, wifi, bluetooth, 512ram, 40GB HD αλλά τον έχω αλλάξει σε 80GB, Gigalan, το combo DVD/CDr βγαίνει και μπορεί να πάρει και δεύτερη μπαταρία για 11 με 9 ώρες αυτονομία (τώρα έχει 4-5 ώρες ανάλογα με το τι κάνεις). Άντε γειά.  ::

----------


## orion

Προεδρα, μαλλον δε θυμασε στην φωτοσυνθεση μας οτι μας το ειχες βγαλει στη φορα και το εδειχνες ...αυτο και αλλα καλουδια  ::  

Τς τς τι ερωτας με αυτο το IBM τελικα  ::

----------


## racer

Ναι του πρόεδρου είναι πολύ όμορφο...αλλα του macstar είναι ομορφότερο  ::

----------


## mrwireless

> καλησπέρα !!!
> 
> σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω laptop-έχω περίπου αποφασίσει κατηγορία,μάρκα και τιμή!! (Hp pavilion 5150ΕΑ)
> 
> Έχετε κάποιο κατάστημα υπόψιν σας που να έχει καλές τιμές-καλύτερες απο τα μαγαζια στη Στουρνάρη????
> 
> * Ποια η γνώμη σας για το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο??




Ολοι περίπου στα ίδια το δίνουνε, εγώ το πήρα από Πλαίσιο, με 12 άτοκες και δώρο μία τσαντα και 12 μήνες PSTN σύνδεση με Forthnet.

To wifi είναι "Broadcom 802.11b" αλλά δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα 
Yποθέτω ότι θα είναι mini-PCI 


Στην Αμερική με συν 78 δολλάρια κάνεις upgrade σε κάρτα 802.11g + Bluetooth (!) - όταν το είπα αύτο στην Ελληνική HP, με αντιμετωπίσανε σαν να έπαιρνα από τον Αρη...




Περιττό να πούμε ότι ούτε το 1/5 από τα options πού δίνει η Αμερικάνικη HP δέν προσφέρεται στην Ευρώπη.

Αν κανείς πάντως μπορεί να μου βρεί αυτή τη καρτούλα, θα είμαι υπόχρεος 



Ερώτηση: Πώς μπορώ να προσθέσω μνήμη?
Απάντηση: Πάρε τηλέφωνο την Infoquest (!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)
Ερώτηση: H HP η το Πλαίσιο δεν μπορεί να τη βάλει?
Απάντηση: Oχι
Ερώτηση: Tί είδους μνήμη παίρνει?
Απάντηση: Σάν αυτές που πάιρνουνε τα laptop (!!)
Ερώτηση: An ανοίξω το μηχάνημα για να τη βάλω μόνος μου, ισχύει η εγγύηση?
Απάντηση: ....................

Οταν με πήρανε στο κινητό από Αγγλία για να με ρωτήσουν πόσο με ικανοποίησε η τεχνική βοήθειά τους, έδωσα την κάταλληλη βαθμολογία...

Πάντως τα ίδια χάλια αντιμετωπίζεις όπου και να αγοράσεις laptop στην Ελλάδα

----------


## vmanolis

Εγώ πάντως, πήρα πριν 3 χρόνια (Ιούνιος 2001) τον COMPAQ Presario 1800 με P3/700MHz, 15GB HD, 128MB RAM, 15''TFT, DVD-ROM, Modem-LAN Card κ.λ.π. τότε με 1.085.000 δρχ.  ::  
Τώρα είναι με 40 GB HD και 320MB RAM, ενώ περιμένω από το E-bay να έρθει επεξεργαστής στα 850 MHz.  ::  
Αν κάποιος θέλει έναν φορητό για βασικές-κοινές εργασίες (Internet, επεξεργασία κειμένου, λογιστικά) αλλά και scan με Wireless κάρτα από καμιά... ταράτσα, χωρίς να έχει τρελές απαιτήσεις από πλευράς ισχύος (επεξεργασία Video σε real time, εγγραφή DVD στο... πόδι κ.λ.π.), τότε μια αγορά ενός φορητού π.χ. δύο-τριών ετών είναι ενδιαφέρουσα πρόκληση.
Στηρίζω αυτή την λύση γιατί συνδυάζει χαμηλή τιμή (δεν μας περισεύουν άλλωστε και πολλά), ευχρηστία (δεν έχεις το άγχος μην πάθει κάτι, μην χαλάσει από κακό χειρισμό, μην γρατζουνιστεί) και πληθώρα... ανταλλακτικών σε τρελές τιμές (πάντα από εξωτερικό).
Πέρυσι που το DVD-ROM είχε... προβληματάκια και μου το άλλαξαν στην αντιπροσωπία (3-ετή εγγύηση), είχε... εγκυκλοπαιδικά λιανική 250 ευρώ, ενώ πριν ένα μήνα που άρχισε να μην διαβάζει αρκετά DVD, πήρα με... 50 ευρώ από E-bay ένα άλλο και ΟΚ.  ::  
Η οθόνη έχει από την αντιπροσωπία 450 ευρώ σαν ανταλλακτικό, ενώ στο E-bay την βρίσκω με 150 σε άριστη κατάσταση.
Αυτά.

----------


## JS

> Προεδρα, μαλλον δε θυμασε στην φωτοσυνθεση μας οτι * μας το ειχες βγαλει στη φορα και το εδειχνες*  ...αυτο και αλλα καλουδια





> * Ναι του πρόεδρου είναι πολύ όμορφο*  ...αλλα του macstar είναι ομορφότερο


Πόσα λέτε να πιάσουν τα παραπάνω αν τα πουλήσουμε στον Αναστασιάδη ;
Αμάν και εσύ ρε πρόεδρε...την δείχνεις όπου κι όπου...

----------


## opsilosmetagialia

Οθόνη σαν τα SONY VAIO δεν έχει κανένα φορητό στην αγορά (ούτε καν τα μηλαράκια).Για 2 χιλιάρικα το VGN-A195HP είναι ΚΟΡΥΦΑΙΟ:
1.,6 - 512 - 60ρι και γουάι φάι.όλα τα λεφτά πάντως είναι η οθόνη.... άμα την δείς αποκλείεται να μην το πάρεις (έτσι την πάτησα κι εγώ  ::  )

----------


## sam

> Οθόνη σαν τα SONY VAIO δεν έχει κανένα φορητό στην αγορά (ούτε καν τα μηλαράκια).Για 2 χιλιάρικα το VGN-A195HP είναι ΚΟΡΥΦΑΙΟ: 
> 1.,6 - 512 - 60ρι και γουάι φάι.όλα τα λεφτά πάντως είναι η οθόνη.... άμα την δείς αποκλείεται να μην το πάρεις (έτσι την πάτησα κι εγώ )


Ρωτησες που ειναι το service τους ? Θα εκπλαγεις !!! (δυσαρεστα)

Παιδια ολα τα λεφτα ειναι το service που παρεχουν οι εδω αντιπροσωπειες...
Στο υλικο μερος ολα τα ιδια ειναι .

----------


## lambrosk

Aγγλία Αγγλία για τα Sony... 
Xexexe  ::   ::   ::

----------

